
IPad's Lack of Flash Is Not Due to Any 'Shortcomings' With Flash; Blame Apple - yumraj
http://seekingalpha.com/article/196849-ipad-s-lack-of-flash-is-not-due-to-any-shortcomings-with-flash-blame-apple?source=email
======
Hagelin
If only the Apple could provide the same wonderful Flash experience engadget
had on the JooJoo...

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/fusion-garage-joojoo-
revi...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/fusion-garage-joojoo-review/)

------
rimantas
Horrible rant. Author also has this in comments:

    
    
      Without Flash, how would content owners monetize
      their content? Most of the advertising in this
      world is Flash banners. 
    

Google AdWords?

~~~
roc
Or release an App. Or release content as a book. Or sign on with any of the
mobile ad providers. ...

------
ErrantX
For all the rights and wrongs of the Flash/No Flash argument this author
doesn;t appear to understand any of the technical issues with Flash on the
iPad/iPhone.

Indeed the article's headline suggests he has identified problems with Apple's
argument - but I can't see any in the text.

Next.

~~~
illumin8
Agreed, he doesn't even mention the #1 technical problem that Adobe is trying
to solve in Flash Player 10.1, which is still in beta and not in a publicly
usable format: CPU usage.

If he can't even acknowledge that Flash 10, in it's current production form,
requires excessive CPU utilization which would drain the iPad's battery too
quickly, he doesn't deserve a read.

This whole article is just another business type that doesn't "get it",
expecting Apple to support some feature to prop up his dying media company.

~~~
ghshephard
Completely agree with you - The number of times a day my Fans scream up to
full pitch on my Macintosh has basically dropped to 0 since I installed the
Click-to-Flash plugin. I, for one, appreciate having an iPad that is still at
50% Plus battery life at the end of a 10 hour day. (I'm not watching Video
NonStop)

There were certainly ways that Apple could have brought Flash onto the iPad,
but, the author has to acknowledge that two valid reasons _not_ to do it today
were:

o Flash is Buggy - used to crash my browser/freeze it up all the time. o Flash
is a Battery Killer/CPU Hog.

Apple could have _worked_ with adobe to fix these problems, but the author
needed to recognize they are very real problems with flash today if he wants
to have any credibility.

------
ryandvm
Apple is taking a surprisingly risky gamble by telling the Farmville and
Internet porn addicts to get lost. Though I technically agree that Flash is a
buggy platform, I'm surprised Apple thinks they have enough clout to kill it
by ignoring it.

Google is taking the appropriate route by cozying up with Adobe on Android and
Chrome/ChromeOS.

My prediction is that the tablet scene will play out exactly like the
smartphones have. The iPhone was groundbreaking and set the bar for interface
and performance. Two years later everyone else shows up with polished products
(Android 2, Windows Phone 7, etc.) and starts eating Apple's lunch
([http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/03/iphone-os-still-
do...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/03/iphone-os-still-dominates-
mobile-web-android-on-the-way-up.ars)).

Expect the Android or Chromium based tablets to start springing up "real soon
now" and to be able to do most everything an iPad can do _plus have Flash_.

Keep in mind that deciding to go closed was what doomed the original Mac to
also-ran status for twenty some years.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Flash games will be crazy slow on a 1ghz A4 without hardware acceleration.
You're talking about pushing software rendering AND an interpreted language on
to a 1ghz ARM core, without the benefit of the crazy amounts of cache, high
IPC and hand tuned MMX rendering that you'll find on Flash on x86.

Definitely none of my games would be playable (see
<http://www.rocksolidarcade.com>). They're 800x600 and quite detailed, but
very well optimized, so they'd probably be in about the middle in terms of
requirements of something that you'd find on Kongregate or Miniclip.

And iPhone users are not exactly starved for games. If anything, too many
games are being released for it.

Flash video, maybe... but I think it's clear by now that the iXyz platform is
not going away and I'd be surprised if every major video site didn't have a
seamless solution in a year or two, including porn.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I should also add that I have a vested interest in this - after being forced
to put up with perhaps the most horrible popular modern environment to develop
games under, anything that threatens the Flash platform makes me very happy.
So maybe I'm seeing the decision through rose tinted glasses.

~~~
gte910h
On Next Monday flash that compiles to native iPhone code will be released in
Flash CS5....<http://cs5launch.adobe.com/>

~~~
steveklabnik
Yeah, but building your own widgets is suicide. It'll be good for games, not
much else.

~~~
gte910h
Why do you assume you'll have to build your own widgets?

~~~
steveklabnik
Unless something has changed since the initial announcement, you cannot use
the built-in widgets. It translates the flash directly.

~~~
gte910h
Right, but why do you assume you'll have to make your own widgets? That the
API will come with none. That'd be an odd decision for adobe to make.

~~~
steveklabnik
Ah, there's the miscommunication. It doesn't matter if you make them or Adobe
makes them, they won't look like Apple's widgets, and that's the important
part.

~~~
gte910h
Well it looks like it doesn't matter anyhow.

[http://daringfireball.net/2010/04/iphone_agreement_bans_flas...](http://daringfireball.net/2010/04/iphone_agreement_bans_flash_compiler)

But hey, thanks adobe for making a great android dev env.

------
swombat
I Hate People Who Type Their Headlines Like This. It Makes Them Really
Annoying To Read. Please Feel Free To Edit Such Monstrosities Into A More
Pleasing Format. Like this, for example, which is so much less annoying.

